# Apple TV et DD externe ?



## Bombigolo (28 Décembre 2011)

bonjour
je possede 2 DD externes contenant de nombreux films , avi et aussi mkv 
les DD sont formatés en HFS 
Me serait il possible , meme en passant par un JB de l'Apple TV ,
en installant Plex ou un autre lecteur , de relier ces DD à l'Apple TV
et de piloter le tout d'un MBP ou d'un Iphone ?

Je vois sur la description du boitier TV qu'il ne possede qu'une prise USB ,
supporterait il un hub ?

merci


----------

